# Comercial hash extraction



## naturalhi (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't remember where I saw this so I can't give the inventer credit, hope they don't get mad if I share it! 

If you got a LOT of trim or shwag and wanna run it thru screens, do what I do:
Make a tumbler from a yardsale dryer

All you gotta do is find a used clothes dryer, doesn't matter if its gas or electric, as long as the drum still turns... Heat dont matter..
First you take the dryer apart and remove the drum...
Next, you use an airbody saw, or a dremel/grinder with a cut off wheel to cut (3) "windows" in the circumfrence of the drum. Space these evenly at 120* apart. Leave about 3" of material between each window.
Once you have the windows cut, get yourself some 120micron or 75micron or whatever grade screen you want (nylon screen)...
Wrap the screen around the drum until it overlaps itself 2 inches... At each place between the windows in the drum, use a pop rivet and a washer to attach the screen to the drum. Epoxy also helps to hold it in place w/the pop rivets...

OK now, you'll have a dryer drum that looks like a cracked out bingo machine.....

Put it back in the dryer case and hook the belt back up, now put in about a pound or 20 of your favorite trim/shwag and toss a cue ball or a rock in with it.
Set the dryer to tumble for 2-3 hours. Put a large cookie/baking sheet (or 2) under the drum from the front of the dryer.

Thats all there is to it... In a couple hours time you'll have a nice big PILE of trichs on your cookie sheets....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*Nice thread man. Have you built one of these yourself? I'm gonna move this over to the DIY section of the forum. *


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 22, 2006)

No I haven't got that much to sift through, but I did put another smaller one in the hash area also you might want to move it here too!


----------

